# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Pre-contest cycle critique

## JAY_WD

Thinkin about doin a show on 11th Oct.

Current stats:

95kg
13.6% Fat
1 previous cycle - Enan/Eq both 600mg EW for 12 Weeks (Oct 2007)

Daily numbers for Diet will be 350g Protein, approx 200g Carbs, 60g Fats (Good fats)

Cardio 30 mins empty stomach in morning and 20 mins after evening weight training.

See attached cutting cycle, critque as much as you like. Ideas welcome.

Will have caber on hand during cycle too!

Thanks guys!

----------


## new_user

are you going to use tren +mast at 100 mg ED??!!!!! for more than 12 weeks?

you must have a very long experience with roids!!

----------


## JAY_WD

> are you going to use tren +mast at 100 mg ED??!!!!! for more than 12 weeks?
> 
> you must have a very long experience with roids!!


yes i am and why do you say that???

----------


## JAY_WD

bump for opinions/suggestions

----------

